

I accidentally started a Wikipedia hoax - MBCook
http://www.dailydot.com/lol/amelia-bedelia-wikipedia-hoax/

======
andrewbinstock
I'm not sure I understand the "accidental" part. It was an intentional hoax
all along. Funny, but intentional.

~~~
MBCook
They put it in, but expected it to be reverted quickly. They thought they were
just vandalizing, not 'making history'.

------
PhantomGremlin
Overall, Wikipedia is great. However, it is essential to always keep in mind
its crowd sourced nature. Michael Scott (of The Office) put it thusly:

    
    
       Wikipedia is the best thing ever. Anyone in
       the world can write anything they want about
       any subject, so you know you are getting the
       best possible information.

